# My 2014 builds



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is what I did this year. 













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice! Quite the formation. I think I managed to get a _schwarm_ done.


----------



## stona (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice!
I managed four 1/32 scale aircraft, three 1/72 scale aircraft (all given to me to build as it's not really my scale) and the appalling old Airfix HMS Victory kit as a sort of challenge 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice. Note to self.....be more productive.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2014)

A nice collection.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2014)

Well done old boy


----------



## dneid (Dec 24, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. Note to self.....be more productive.
> 
> Geo



lol.... Hey, George, make some room in that boat for me, will you? I sure could stand to be more productive myself. Wanna be my modeling accountability partner?

Very nice collection you put together this year, Jeff. Very nice indeed. What kit is the B-17?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2014)

dneid said:


> lol.... Hey, George, make some room in that boat for me, will you? I sure could stand to be more productive myself. Wanna be my modeling accountability partner?
> 
> Very nice collection you put together this year, Jeff. Very nice indeed. What kit is the B-17?



Revell B-17F Memphis Belle but I used aftermarket decals.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff. At my present rate of work, that would be around five year's worth production!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 27, 2014)

A lot better than me! I've finished two in the past two years...both F4Us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)

Done alright there Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2015)

Good work Jeff!


----------

